# Trigger Spring "Flip" for Buck Marks???



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've heard, but not seen, that by simply flipping the trigger spring around in a Buck Mark 22LR, you can reduce the trigger pull by half.

Truth?
How?
Drawbacks?
Links?

Thanks!
JW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man - U are just behind the curve, aren't U... :anim_lol:

U needa go hand out at Rimfire Central for all that kinda info...

Here is what U want - go to post #52:

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174356&page=4


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I know... Everybody says go look there! Now, finally... the POST!

Thanks, Ship


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did this myself - even "I" could do it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ooooooh... Ahhhhhhh...

LIGHT!!!

I love it. Now I just need the over-travel screw!!!!

PS... I also bumped the scope forward (duh) so I can leave it attached to the scope base when I take off the barrel. Time to sight it back in...

Last night I was at the range (pre-trigger spring flip) and there were two guys shooting a 45 next to me, slow fire. (Groups at 7M somewhere in the 12-18" size range...) I ran out my bullseye to 7M and pounded 10 rounds of 22 into a 4" group in about 3-4 seconds.

Swapped over to my XD9SC, and emptied 10 rounds into the same group in about 5 seconds. 

Practice, practice, practice..

Jeff


----------

